# mounting lvm2 with ext3



## jodzon (Jul 28, 2010)

Hi guys, 

I have a problem, and i'm stucked on it:

Freebsd 8.1 64-bit, on hdd with freebsd and two drives working as lvm2 with ext3 - left from suse(#$#$) but with very important data on it. 

So, how do i mount it..? I tried all that i could came up with, and no effect, some infor provided below: 

Linux LVM:
/dev/ad14
/dev/ad14s1

/dev/ad16
/dev/ad16s1



```
[root@ > /home/monad $] file -s /dev/ad14
/dev/ad14: LVM2 (Linux Logical Volume Manager) , UUID: pQTFfzL2HIFgyyIQ7D3OfHeEuyn2CHZ
[root@ > /home/monad $] file -s /dev/ad14s1
/dev/ad14s1: Linux rev 1.0 ext3 filesystem data (needs journal recovery) (errors) (large files)

[root@ > /home/monad $] file -s /dev/ad16
/dev/ad16: x86 boot sector; partition 1: ID=0xfd, starthead 1, startsector 63, 976768002 sectors, code offset 0xb8
[root@ > /home/monad $] file -s /dev/ad16s1
/dev/ad16s1: Linux rev 1.0 ext3 filesystem data (needs journal recovery) (large files)
[root@ > /home/monad $]
```

Any help/info will be appreciated..


----------



## SirDice (Jul 29, 2010)

http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=1058&highlight=lvm


----------

